# Sad injured strays in Texas



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*My step son Jason found this stray, who was attacked by another dog. Part of it's jaw is gone but is still able to eat. He wants to find a home for this dog. If anyone would be interested, please message me. The dog is being cared for right now my a truck yard but I don't think they can keep it since they get many stray dogs froom that area. There's also another one he's trying to help with similar injuries. This dog, not sure if male of female is in a truck yard in Texas, San Antonio I think. Dog is friendly but scared. Yard owner is keeping it in a pen to protect it from further attacks from other strays. He thinks it's a female,but not sure since it's so scared and won't stand up...*





*<H6 class=uiStreamMessage data-ft='{"type":1}'>The other dog, blue eye is a male, medium height. he has injuries to his neck area from a dog attack. Shy and scared but seem friendly. Please let me know if you can help to take them.
Both injured dogs are in one cage so they seem to be dog firendly, at least with each other.*

</H6>


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - those poor dogs. I can't believe the injury to the first one. :smcry: I hope they find homes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Jason wanted to take them both but hard to do when he doesn't own the truck he drives. He is keeping an eye on them and keeping tabs.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I know they will find great homes, thank you Mr. Jason for your kind heart.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Jason's heart is in the right place, he hates to see animals suffer. Even though his job situation isn't practical for a long term pet...I had to help him rehome a couple dogs he took in. He just can't sit by and watch the suffering...
He's not allowed to have any pets on teh truck since he's a company driver,so he took a real chance when he saved "Lucky".
He found "Lucky" and took him to an Austin shelter and they found him a home with in a week.
He's not sure if he will get a load going there again or he would have taken these two dogs...

He saw the first dog with the torn jaw a month ago and it looked much worse, so he keeps tabs on it ,best he can...

It's a small dog about 10 pounds,so once it finds a furever home,I bet it will make a real sweet dog....
If I didn't have 5 already....


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Michelle this just breaks my heart. I just went through San Antonio yesterday but I just can not have another dog. I have been asking around but I don't even know why because I am actually about three hours from San Antonio anyway so anyone I ask would not exactly be close. They both sound sweet and I hope someone will want them and love them and spoils them.  I can't even begin to understand why so many people keep making dogs and making dogs and making dogs and making dogs when there are sooooo many dogs out getting hurt and starving and hit by cars who just need to be loved and cared for


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Is there any rescue groups that can be contacted??


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure in that area. Many won't take mixed breeds but are breed specific. Jason and I ,through the help of FB actually found a rescue in Austin that takes all breeds. That's how he got "Lucky" a home....
Not sure how far San Antonio is from Austin. Jason had Lucky on his truck for a week from the San Antonio load to the Austin load.

He took a real chance due to their no pets policy,helping Lucky...

These two, so far are in a make shift kennel in the truck yard,but as more strays come, they can't kennel them all....

They've kept the one with the injured jaw about a month but not sure how much longer they can keep her with so many strays coming around...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

♥♥♥


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Michelle have you contacted the shelter in Austin? To see if they have an opening for the dog with the jaw problem? I feel so bad for her?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They would make an opening for her I'm sure. Poor baby , I still can't get that sad sweet face out of my head...


----------

